# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Nanny Budgee, robot that watches your children, Five Elements Robotics,

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Five Elements Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Press-release
"Five Elements Robotics Announces the Launch of 5e NannyBot, the Robot that Watches Your Children"
The Age of the Jetsons Has Arrived, With 5e NannyBot!

December 27, 2016

----------

